# Greater Phoenix Kindle Meetup



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

People from Phoenix:

Let's put our heads together and see if we can find a date and time to meet and greet and discuss Kindles.

I figure we start by stating where we work, where we live, and how far we're willing to travel... and when.

I live and work in Downtown Phoenix (Central and Indian School area) and I can go wherever in town... evenings and weekends work best for me.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

This is a good idea.  I live out on the west side of town in Peoria, and I work right by the 101 and I-17.  Evenings and weekends work better for me depending on the location.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Peoria... I-17/101... got it. Who else?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't forget to exchange cell numbers, perhaps one can gather them all via pm and then send out pms.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep ...I'm in...I live in Gilbert, am free any time in August and will meet where ever is convenient for the group.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

So we need to plan for somewhere between Gilbert and Phoenix then?  Maybe Tempe or even Scottsdale?  I am not sure how far that would be from you Cowgirl.  Maybe the weekend of the 29th?  That is the last weekend in August.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I''ll go to Scottsdale. I know that area better than Tempe but would also go there.  So far the weekend of the 29th would work with the exception of Sunday the 31st.  I'm leaving for Portugal the following a.m. and need to tie up loose ends that day.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

Scottsdale is fine with me.  I don't go out that way very often but with my trusty GPS I am sure I won't get lost.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in Ahwatukee...a bit out of the way, but I'm willing to go anywhere for a meet-up.  If we keep it close to a freeway it would save a bit of hassle.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1...I just commented on another thread that you needed to find this one and here you are.  I really will go anywhere that's convenient for everybody else as long as it's not downtown Phoenix!  Pick a place and I'll be there.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

How about Saturday afternoon, the 29th around 1-2pm?  Where do these meet-ups usually take place?  At a bookstore or restaurant?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> How about Saturday afternoon, the 29th around 1-2pm? Where do these meet-ups usually take place? At a bookstore or restaurant?


That day and time work for me. I think a few of the meet ups were at food courts at a Mall. What about the Chandler Mall?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> That day and time work for me. I think a few of the meet ups were at food courts at a Mall. What about the Chandler Mall?


That would be a little out of the way for those coming from Peoria. I think some place off of the 101 in Scottsdale would be better since those coming from the west side could hop on the 101 as well us us Eastsiders.

But if everyone insisted Chandler would be a cakewalk for me.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I was just throwing the Chandler Mall out there because they have a food court and I'm familiar with it. I'm not that familiar with other areas but will go where ever everyone agrees.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

A Food Court at a Mall sounds great... now to figure out a Mall that's near a freeway and relatively in the middle of everyone.

How does Scottsdale Fashion Square sound? We'd have the options of a Borders (across Camelback), a Food Court, and a Starbucks all in the same place.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm ok with Fashion Square at the food court.  I don't know if Borders wants us there with our kindles.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

There is also a really cool book store called The Poisoned Pen, not far from SFS.  They have tons of events and are scheduled to have 2 authors there on the 29th.  Might be interesting and a chance to ask authors what they think about Kindle.

Just looked up the authors:
Thomas Greanias will be signing Atlantis Revelation.  He has Kindle books available.
Timothy Hallinan signs a new Bangkok novel, Breathing Water.  He also has Kindle books.

Just a thought.  I would be willing to cal the bookstore and ask if they would mind a Kindle group get-together.  Or we can do the food court thing.  Any option is fine and dandy.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

what's SFS


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> what's SFS


Scottsdale Fashion Square....always abbreviated by those who used to live in Scottsdale.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

The Poisoned Pen... good idea!!!  I'm all for it.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Just let me know how to find The Poinsoned Pen and I'll be there.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Let me contact the PP (Poisoned Pen) and ask if they would mind our little get-together at their establishment. 

In the meantime, here's a link to their website - pretty fantastic little book place (if you ask me):  www.poisonedpen.com


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I spoke to a gentleman in customer service at the PP and he suggested I contact their events coordinator via email (since they have 2 events that particular day).  I sent off an email and will relay any reply I receive.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

The date and time work fine for me.  Also I can do either SFS or the poisoned pen.  Just let me know which one.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Heard back from Lorri at The Poisoned Pen and she said we were welcome to meet there.  As I had said earlier, there will be 2 authors doing events in the afternoon and it may be a good opportunity to ask them about their won experience and thoughts on Kindle and e-readers/e-books, in general.

Does this seem like a good place to meet?


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Since there will be two events at The Poisoned Pen that afternoon, should we move out own Meetup to start a little earlier so we can brag show-off show each other our Kindles?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Good idea....but please not to early!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

sounds good....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Since the book signings/author events are at 2pm, I think meeting at 1-ish pm would give us plenty of time to ooh & ah over our Kindles and all accessories.

If you would like all that would like to attend please PM me your info - email address and/or cell phone number and I can send out a mass email.  AND if you want to fly in from other parts or know of someone else who would like to join us, please feel free!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I have the info started.  If you would like, please add your real name to the info...or not.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I forgot to do that...I'll send you another pm


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Just as long as y'all exchange cell numbers!!  Right New Yorkers?  

Don't forget PICTURES!!  How exciting, and who knows how many kindles you will sell, nice that the authors are kindle friendly.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

We have 4 members attending so far- any others who might want to join us?

I'll send out an email with the info in a week or so.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> We have 4 members attending so far- any others who might want to join us?
> 
> I'll send out an email with the info in a week or so.


I found a couple of people who have outed themselves as being in Phoenix and have invited them to our meeting.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> I found a couple of people who have outed themselves as being in Phoenix and have invited them to our meeting.


Yahoo!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> I found a couple of people who have outed themselves as being in Phoenix and have invited them to our meeting.


Excellent, are they on this forum? I know of a few on the Mobile Read forum as well. Would anyone mind if I let them know?


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I say the more the merrier.   But that is just my opinion.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's what I posted on the MobileRead.com forum:

A few of us over at Kindle Boards are having a Phoenix meet-up and would like to cordially invite any Kindle users in the area to join us.

*KINDLE MEET-UP - PHOENIX EDITION*

*Day/Date/Time:*
Saturday/August 29, 2009/1pm

*Place:*
The Poisoned Pen 
4014 N Goldwater Blvd. Suite 101
Scottsdale, AZ 85251
(480) 947-2974
www.thepoisonedpen.com

*Events:*
Kindle meet-up
Author meet/greet & book signing (both have books in Kindle format):
-Thomas Greanias
-Timothy Hallinan

If interested please RSVP via PM to me.
Cheers!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

"Phoenix Edition". Sweet!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

So far we have 5 attending - 4 from here and 1 from MobileReads.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bumpin this 'cause KB meets deserve all the attention they can get.

Did you guys realize that you will be having your first meet the same time as the NYC group is holding their second meet?

How cool is that, I ask you?

Just sayin......


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ugh!  I'm still hoping to make it but I have a friend flying in suddenly (she's buying a house here) and I have to take her to get paperwork signed on Saturday morning.  I should make it back in time for the meet up but might be a little late.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a reminder of this weekend's meet-up!!

KINDLE MEET-UP – PHOENIX EDITION

Day/Date/Time:
Saturday/August 29, 2009/1pm

Place:
The Poisoned Pen 
4014 N Goldwater Blvd. Suite 101
Scottsdale, AZ 85251
(480) 947-2974
www.thepoisonedpen.com

Events:
Kindle meet-up
Author meet/greet & book signing (both have books in Kindle format):
  -Thomas Greanias
  -Timothy Hallinan


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I plan to be there and am looking forward to it.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be there...


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Ummm... question.... how are we supposed to know who we are?  

Should we just look for whoever has a Kindle out in the open?   (which is fine with me... except for the fact that SOMEONE has to break her/his Kindle out first)


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I think I saw a picture of F1 somewhere so I know what she looks like. I'm not familiar with that book store but I will be carrying my kindle in my Green World Tree Oberon Cover.  Is there a coffee shop inside the store?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Ummm... question.... how are we supposed to know who we are?


At our Atlanta meet, we were all carrying our Kindles and hung around outside the restaurant we were meeting at. It was easy to spot our fellow Kindlers.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Ummm... question.... how are we supposed to know who we are?
> 
> Should we just look for whoever has a Kindle out in the open?  (which is fine with me... except for the fact that SOMEONE has to break her/his Kindle out first)


Pretend it's a blind date and it will be so much more exciting for all of us.....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I think I saw a picture of F1 somewhere so I know what she looks like. I'm not familiar with that book store but I will be carrying my kindle in my Green World Tree Oberon Cover. Is there a coffee shop inside the store?


OMG, and all along I thought I looked like a license plate.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once two of you connect, it will become obvious - two kindle holding people.
And then the clustering will start. After that there will be no question who the KB group is.
Here in the Wash, DC area we are also a little loud er boisterous, er noisy er full of exuberance.
And remember the rule from the rest of us - take pics - 
second rule - remember to post the pics.

Next time you will know who you are.
(But only if you look at your own pics(?)) 

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the very first one, I got there first.  I had copied the logo from the top here and printed it on a piece of paper and stood at the bottom of the escalator with it and my Kindle visible.  Felt pretty silly, but eventually Geoff and his friend showed up and we stood there and felt silly together until a table cleared.  Then we put the Kindleboards sign on the table (I'd cleverly made it so that it would fold to a triangle and stand.)  And we hooked the spare one to some balloons Susan brought which we tied to a chair.

Eventually the balloons untied themselves and floated away. . . we saw someone completely unrelated to our group later carrying them. . . .presumably some little kid got a nice surprise when the folks got home. . . .


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

If you go to http://www.facebook.com/dankinia you will see a picture of me. I hope that helps since I don't know what any of you look like.  I am looking forward to meeting everyone and I do plan to bring my camera.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I might have a little problem!  I think I have a kidney stone and might be heading to the ER in a bit.  If you don't see me at the meet-up that's where I am......for Pete's sake, can't I get a little fun in??

Let me know how things go and so sorry for probably not being there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I might have a little problem! I think I have a kidney stone and might be heading to the ER in a bit. If you don't see me at the meet-up that's where I am......for Pete's sake, can't I get a little fun in??
> 
> Let me know how things go and so sorry for probably not being there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ugh, what a nasty way to start a weekend, I'll be sending good thoughts your way F1. I guess you can tell folks you were too "stoned" to get there (sorry, it's early  ). Hope everyone else has a wonderful time at your meet-up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I might have a little problem! I think I have a kidney stone and might be heading to the ER in a bit. If you don't see me at the meet-up that's where I am......for Pete's sake, can't I get a little fun in??
> 
> Let me know how things go and so sorry for probably not being there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aargh, F1, that's terrible, I was looking forward to discussing Formula 1 with you this morning!! Hope you pass it soon! (and that that's all it is!)

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I might have a little problem! I think I have a kidney stone and might be heading to the ER in a bit. If you don't see me at the meet-up that's where I am......for Pete's sake, can't I get a little fun in??
> 
> Let me know how things go and so sorry for probably not being there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ugh...I've been through kidney stones 8 times! It's the worst! I hope you pass it soon. If you can't make it this time we'll see you next.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

How about we finish the meetup at the ER where F1Wild is?  I mean, it's not fair that she's gone through all this work and not enjoy the consequences fruits of her labor.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> How about we finish the meetup at the ER where F1Wild is?  I mean, it's not fair that she's gone through all this work and not enjoy the consequences fruits of her labor.


That could work!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

by the way...I'll be wearing a brown top with ornamental beading in the center, khaki shorts and carrying a green oberon covered kindle.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> That could work!


Woo hooo!!!! *starts calling hospitals to find out where F1Wild is*

Wait a minute. If I start calling hospitals asking: "Is F1Wild there?" the receptionist is going to call the cops on me for making a prank call  Does anyone know her ACTUAL name or the hospital where she's at?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

She probably won't be admitted...usually you hang out in the emergency room drugged out on morphine praying the stone passes!  I think F1 has all our names but didn't get hers.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

F1 - sorry to hear that you won't be able to make it.  We will have to schedule another one in a couple of months so that you can attend.  

I am leaving my house in a few minutes to head to Scottsdale.  See you all there.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

pictures pictures


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm back but need a few minutes to download the picture....F1 was not there and we hope she is doing ok.  Waiting for an update.  
Stay tuned.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, hope F1 is ok, she's been offline a long time now.....

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

We had a great Meet up at The Poinsoned Pen. I finally got to see a K2 live. We missed F1 and hope she is doing ok. Here we are....Cowgirl (Robin), The Atomic Bookworm (Al), and Dankinia (Staci).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I love being able to put a face with your names.  Did you folks get to "Meet the Authors" while you were there?  I'm still sending good thoughts to F1.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree that the meet up was great.  We had a nice chat and I got to see a K1 and an Oberon in person.  I hope that F1 is doing better as well.  We discussed doing another meet up around October that hopefully F1 will be able to attend.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice picture!  I'm so glad that you had your meet up.  Nice that it was the same day as ours in NYC.  Nice to match your faces with your names.  Cowgirl, I'd thought you were a kid before I saw this.

My thoughts are with F1Wild.  Please, please post and let us know that you are OK.  Hope you all get to meet next time.

Oh, and don't forget to check out our pictures that I posted on Saturday about our meet up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1's online as I type this, that's good news, hopefully she'll let us know soon how she is!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice picture. I love being able to put faces with names. We had our meetup in New York the same day. I hope F1 is feeling better soon.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A Kindle meeting in a bookstore. Can it get any better than that?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Wait a minute...I'm not a kid?  Just kidding. The book store was not your typical box store...I loved that.  I didn't stay for the "Meet the Author" because I had a long drive back home and a lot of things to do before I head off on vacation.  Looking forward to our next meet-up and hoping we get a few more Phoenix kindlers on board.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your thoughts.  I did go to the ER, spent around 8 hours on a morphine drip, but didn't pass the stone.  The docs feel I might have to have surgery to blast it away since it's getting rather large and not budging.  So, to celebrate I went to a concert Sat. night with my husband and a few friends - even had a beer after it.  Do I remember most of it?  No.  Was I in pain?  No.  Did I feel anything?  No.  

Anyway, I was pretty peeved that I didn't make the meet-up and apologize to everyone for being a no show.  So sorry!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1, I'm so happy to hear from you, we were worried!  Saw that you logged on briefly yesterday, so that was good!  Keep us posted about your stone!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1...sorry you couldn't be there but we will have another one.  Beer is great for kidney stones...really...not sure why but that's what I've been told.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> F1...sorry you couldn't be there but we will have another one. Beer is great for kidney stones...really...not sure why but that's what I've been told.


According to my Irish husband, beer is good for pretty much everything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> According to my Irish husband, beer is good for pretty much everything.


I second that. . . . .

(born an O'Connor. . . .)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I second that. . . . .
> 
> (born an O'Connor. . . .)


There's a sandwich in every beer. Can't tell you how many times I've heard that one. And the fact that the docs used to tell the Mums to put a wee bit of Guinness in the baby's bottle to help build up their iron. I would imagine it also helped them sleep...lots.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Guinness is lovely stuff. . . Best in Dublin of course, but the widgets they can now put in the cans/bottles they ship out that makes them like a draft is pretty cool.

Sept 24:  Guinness turns 250 years old!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Guinness is lovely stuff. . . Best in Dublin of course, but the widgets they can now put in the cans/bottles they ship out that makes them like a draft is pretty cool.
> 
> Sept 24: Guinness turns 250 years old!


Now that is a reason to celebrate being Irish (part).
But I am sure it will be hard to even get near a "pub" on the 24th.

Just sayin.....


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Guinness is lovely stuff. . . Best in Dublin of course, but the widgets they can now put in the cans/bottles they ship out that makes them like a draft is pretty cool.


I was having a Guinness during Super Bowl Sunday and my friend kept asking me about "that rattling sound in your beer bottle". I broke the bottle (carefully!) and showing her the widget and explaining its function... while opening another Guinness, of course  It was THEN that she understood the whole "BRILLIANT!" thing.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Guinness is lovely stuff. . . Best in Dublin of course, but the widgets they can now put in the cans/bottles they ship out that makes them like a draft is pretty cool.
> 
> Sept 24: Guinness turns 250 years old!


I went through their course on how to pour the perfect pint. So, now I'm certified (also certified taster from Bushmills). In Ireland, the brewery will not allow their beer to be distributed to a pub, restaurant, etc. unless the establishment can prove they will be able to store the Guinness at the proper temperature - and it also must be poured to their standards.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Guinness is lovely stuff. . . Best in Dublin of course, but the widgets they can now put in the cans/bottles they ship out that makes them like a draft is pretty cool.
> 
> Sept 24: Guinness turns 250 years old!


The widgets help, as do the UK surgers, but it's still not the same as a fresh pour while at the pub atop the St. James's Gate Brewery in Dublin.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not had the tutorial on how to draw a Guiness. . . . .but I do really well with pretty much any bottled beer.  Was taught by my mother as a wee thing.   I can pour it so there's a nice head but no spill over -- unless it's not at the right temperature of course, when it acts weird.  

We were in Hard Rock Cafe in Gatlinburg once and they had Guiness with widgets. . . .but they didn't know how to do it.  The first one they opened the bottle and brought out it and a glass.  By the time I poured it the widget had done it's work and the head was formed.  For the second one, I asked to be brought the bottle unopened with a clean glass and showed the girl how to pour it so it would foam and settle properly.  She was amazed.

(Leslie or Verena. . .we've gone wildly off topic. . .perhaps a thread split is in order. . . . .)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The perfect Guinness pour:
1. Have the correct glass - a 20 oz tulip shaped pint glass.
2. Hold the glass at a 45-degree angle under the tap, but do not let the glass touch the faucet.  
3. Allow the beer to flow smoothly into the glass until 3/4 full then stop!
4. Let the head settle - it takes a few moments and don't rush it.
5. Once the head is settled fill up the glass and top it off with the very last few motions creating a 4-leaf clover with the creaminess.

Now you have the perfect pint!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a perfect reason for the next Phoenix meet up, so that F1 can show people how to pur a pint!

F1, you're feeling better?

Betsy


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

That's it. The next Phoenix Meetup is at George and the Dragon at 48th and Broadway )


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> That's it. The next Phoenix Meetup is at George and the Dragon at 48th and Broadway )


Sounds like a plan to me - you will probably get all kinds of kindlers out of the woodwork


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like a perfect reason for the next Phoenix meet up, so that F1 can show people how to pur a pint!
> F1, you're feeling better?
> Betsy


Feeling fine, but still in pain. Not much I can do about it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> That's it. The next Phoenix Meetup is at George and the Dragon at 48th and Broadway )


The G&D is an English pub...not so into the Guinness as an Irish pub (although I know they serve it). A fave of ours is Rúla Búla - Where the Perfect Pint is as Genuine as the Craic!


----------

